# Immigration to USA for MBA



## EricSA (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'd like some info that I've been looking for for a while but with no luck as of yet.

Basically there's a very good chance I'll move to the US to do my MBA at Columbia Business School.

What I'd like to know is whether my girlfriend (we are both South African) can join me? Or what needs to happen for her to join me, i.e. engagement, marriage, anything else?

We both have Electrical Engineering degrees. I work at a top management consulting company, who will be sponsoring my MBA, with a contract to return to the Johannesburg office after my MBA.

Any advice? What can be done? She would be open to studying in the US as well while we are there (at one of the NYC universities / colleges), or possibly work.

Would it be possible for her to join me to also study / work? 

Would really appreciate any advice!

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Congratulations!
Unless the young lady can get her own student visa (which in turn requires proof of finances plus acceptance) or a US employer will AND able to sponsor her (you are limited in your geographic market ...) - get married and sort things out afterwards.


----------



## EricSA (Aug 20, 2011)

twostep said:


> Congratulations!
> Unless the young lady can get her own student visa (which in turn requires proof of finances plus acceptance) or a US employer will AND able to sponsor her (you are limited in your geographic market ...) - get married and sort things out afterwards.


Hi twostep,

Thanks for the info!

Just to be clear - is the requirement marriage (i.e. marriage certificate, etc.), or will engagement with proof thereof suffice?

Regards


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

EricSA said:


> Hi twostep,
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> ...


As MBA candidate - look up "marriage" :>)
On a serious note - go through the stickies at the beginning of the forum and work your way through travel.state.gov ond the mother of all uscis.gov As boring as reading a phone book but it will help to understand your options.


----------

